# Location of Xorg configuration files



## kpa (Jul 28, 2010)

Why does Xorg want the configuration files placed in /etc/X11 and not /usr/local/etc/X11 if it is installed from ports/packages and it is not part of the base operating system?


----------



## SirDice (Jul 28, 2010)

Legacy.


----------



## adamk (Jul 28, 2010)

BTW, it does looks in /usr/local/etc/X11 (in addition to /etc/X11) at least for your xorg.conf file:


```
(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Wed Jul 28 09:56:37 2010
(==) Using config file: "/usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
```


----------



## kpa (Jul 28, 2010)

Thought so that there must be historical reason 

So, is there anything in the base system or ports that would break if directory /etc/X11 was removed?


----------



## Beastie (Jul 28, 2010)

Xorg may work without xorg.conf file and the directory is empty on new setups anyway, so I doubt your machine will explode if you remove it altogether.


----------

